# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  غيرة الطفل من المولود الجديد l~

## الوسادة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
/

غيرة الطفل من المولود الجديد من أكثر الأسئلة التي تثار بذهن الأم أثناء حملها الثاني، فتفكر المرأة الحامل في كيفية استقبال الابن الأكبر للمولود الجديد وكيف يتعامل معه؛ لذلك يقع على عاتق الأم مسئولية تقوية العلاقة بين الطفل الأكبر والمولود الجديد حتى تعيش الأطفال في جو يملأه الدفء والحب والحنان.

.
.
.
.
لتجنب غيرة الطفل من المولود الجديد، يرجى إتباع النصائح التالية:

الاقتراب من الطفل: يجب على الأم الاهتمام بالطفل بشكل زائد، وتعمد التقرب منه دائما مع محاولة توصيل شعور بعدم القدرة على الاستغناء عنه في أي وقت من الأوقات. كما يجب تجنب إهمال الحاجات النفسية للطفل لأنه بذلك يشعر بحالة من الضيق والقلق والغيرة تجاه المولود الجديد مما قد يسبب له بعض المشاكل النفسية.

الأخذ برأي الطفل: مشاركة الطفل الأكبر في تحضير وتجهيز ملابس المولود الجديد والأخذ برأيه؛ وإشعاره بأن رأيه هام وضروري، ويفضل شراء للطفل ملابس جديدة مثله مثل المولود الجديد حتى لا يشعر بالغيرة والتفرقة.

سرد ذكريات الطفولة للطفل: إخبار الطفل بذكريات طفولته؛ ومحاولة سرد أحاديث عن طفولته وكيف كان يقضيها، فذلك يعزز من ثقة الطفل بنفسه ويشعر بحب وحنان الأم تجاهه، ومن ثم تبعد الأم أي شعور بالغيرة من الممكن أن تتكون داخل الطفل تجاه المولود.

إخفاء موعد الولادة عن الطفل: من الأفضل أن لا يعلم الطفل بموعد ولادة الطفل الجديد، وينصح بأن تشتري الأم هدية تقدمها للطفل وتحتضنه بعد ولادتها؛ حتى يشعر باهتمامها به.

احتضان الطفل عقب رضاعة المولود: قيام الأم باحتضان الطفل عقب إرضاع الطفل الصغير؛ ليشعر بالحنان والدفء ولتجنب غيرة الطفل من المولود.

فصل مكان النوم: محاولة الأم أن تعود الطفل على النوم في سريره الخاص حتى لا تفصله وقت ولادة المولود الجديد فيشعر الطفل بالحزن لبعد أمه عنه.

عدم ضرب الطفل إذا أذى المولود: أمر شائع أن تجد الأم تضرب الطفل عن محاولته لإيذاء المولود أو ضربه، فعلى الأم أن تتعامل مع هذا الأمر بشكل حكيم من خلال أن تقوم بتنبيه الطفل باللين وبدون توبيخ؛ بتوضيح أنه من الخطأ أن يضرب المولود.

التقريب بين الطفلين: محاولة الأم بالتقريب بين الطفلين؛ وإشعار الطفل بأنه صاحب مسئولية تجاه المولود، ومن هنا سوف يشعر الطفل بأنه مسئول عن أخيه فتتكون علاقة حب وود بينهم..

/

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع في غاية الأهمية يجب الانتباه له والتركيز عليه ..نقاط مهمة لكل أم ..أبدعتِ بهذا الطرح

----------

